# How to build a Newspaper Man costume



## Powderhog (Jul 1, 2010)

I've tried using Fabri-Tac and rubber cement to bond newspaper to a trench coat. When the newspaper dried I tried putting on the trench coat and the paper ripped. I know newspaper is very stiff and not bendable so that was to be expected with just one layer of newspaper on the trench coat. I'm curious if anybody has any ideas beside using more layers of newspaper to prevent the newspaper from ripping? I was thinking of sealing it somehow with rubber cement on the exterior. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Below is a picture of the costume I have in mind. 

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_RfRHAtkKSPM/SgNH3ghVQ2I/AAAAAAAABMc/ksbzUKoCwR4/IMG_4471.JPG


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think your best bet would be to cut the newspaper into strips or pieces and glue that down - but take care to have the seams of the paper edges on the fabric where it would naturally crease or flex. I definitely would use several layers of paper. 

I know how to sew, so if it was me, I'd get a suit pattern and use the pattern to cut out the newspaper and use duct tape on the insides to piece the pattern together - make the suit completely out of newspaper. 

Attaching it to existing clothing is going to be more difficult - the glue probably won't hold as well, so I'd look into using duct tape at the seams (if you get gray or black you could also use the tape as a decorative detail on the outside to also reinforce the seams)

And stay away from water and open flame!


----------



## Powderhog (Jul 1, 2010)

Frankie's Girl, 

Could you please explain in more detail how sewing the suit itself out of newspaper would be more beneficial. 

Thanks, 

James


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My theory is that clothing is made up of many different sections of cut pieces of fabric, stitched together. If you cut out the newspaper (granted, several layers either glued/sandwiched together) according to a real clothing pattern and then used duct tape along the seam lines where you'd normally sew it together, then you are allowing the newspaper to move as it would if it were fabric a bit more than if you were just blanketing yourself with paper. 

It should allow the outfit to move a little better and not stress the seams as much. It would still tear if you were really active in the outfit. 

You could attempt to just cut the newspaper into strips and pleat it up to allow movement like this one dress: 
http://mydisguises.com/2008/11/05/how-i-made-a-newspaper-costume/


----------

